# Tennen Toishi- Takashima Awasedo back in stock



## JBroida (Apr 14, 2011)

Some good news for you natural stone lovers out there... we finally got in some more of the takashima awasedo we've been carrying. You can check them out on our website here:

Takashima Awasedo @ Japanese Knife Imports












Here's the description from our website:

This stone was recommended to me by one of our natural stone suppliers. Everyone always says the most important thing when buying natural stones is to buy from someone that you trust, and we trust this guy completely. Ive noticed that many of the natural stones being sold to consumers in the US today are geared towards wood working tools and razors. The stones are super hard and extremely high grit. These stones are geared towards kitchen knives thats right, specifically for kitchen knives. They are a bit softer than stones that are used for razors or tools. They also leave a very nice toothy edge, which is exactly what you want when cutting food. Edges that have been overly polished tend to leave edges that are slippery feeling when cutting. There is a specific buzz word for this among chefs in Japan- they say the blade is running.

Ive been using one of these stones for a while now and I love the way it works on my knives. It is very user friendly, cuts relatively fast, leaves a nice finish (and good contrast on many clad knives), and works well on many types of steels (Ive tested on white #1 and #2, blue #1 and #2, blue super, AEB-L, 19c27, and many others). Also, the stones can work up a lot of mud, which can be helpful in achieving a more fine and even finish.

The sides of this stone are lacquered to add protection and stability to the stone. Weve also had out supplier mount these on bases for added stability and protection over time.

These stones range give a finish approximately equivalent to anywhere from 8000 grit to 15000 grit based on my experience with them. We recommend using these as finishing stones for your knives.

This stone should be used like a splash and go stone... add just enough water to lubricate the surface, but not too much. The goal is to develop mud, so keeping the surface very wet is prohibitive to mud development.

Let me know if you have any questions.

-Jon


----------



## Salty dog (Apr 14, 2011)

Interesting about the "blade running". I don't usually use much mud nor do I soak my stones very long. I wonder if that gives the knife a toothier edge. Perhaps a reason why my edges seem to work so well on food?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 14, 2011)

could just be the stones you use or your technique. You use choceras, right? They leave toothier edges than many other stones at inequivalent grit ranges


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 14, 2011)

I hate you Jon.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 14, 2011)

you wont hate me so much after the ECG... the plan is to bring a ton of stones for you guys to try


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 14, 2011)

Awesome! :happy1:


----------



## maxim (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks like very nice stone Jon, very clean and price is very good


----------



## mainaman (Apr 15, 2011)

I like the stone too, looks very uniform, and yes the price for the size is just great.


----------

